# Young Drivers...



## Shiny

Probably a bizarre question coming from me, but has anyone under 21 (or who have kids under 21) insured a car recently.

My lad (20) is picking up his first car at the weekend.

I've given him a list of usual suspects to try, the comparison sites, Admiral, Hastings, Aviva, AXA, NFU, Coop, Direct Line, Elephant/Tesco etc, but was wondering if there is a gem out there I may have missed.

No black box, he's been driving for 3 years on my insurance and i've no worries about him.

I don't need tips on how to make it cheaper, just any markets that i may have missed.

Cheers all :thumb:


----------



## Vossman

My niece passed her test last year in December, she was 18 and had always wanted an Audi A1, so she brought one, a 1.4 tfsi. 

Insured with Admiral with a black box at just over £1,500, renewal now with a box again and Admiral is down to £790, she didn't put a foot wrong with the black box despite using her car for a 40 journey each way to work, so it does show that the black boxes do save money for new drivers, no curfew times either.

New drivers will always pay the price unfortunately.


----------



## Derekh929

Young lad been between Hastings and admiral their 5 star defaqto plans, they had blackbox first 2 years he is 21 know


----------



## Shiny

Admiral are circa £1k without a black box, £850 with. He's getting a nippy little car, he won't speed which is a good thing, but launching and breaking habits won't bode well with a black box for sure.


----------



## Derekh929

Shiny said:


> Admiral are circa £1k without a black box, £850 with. He's getting a nippy little car, he won't speed which is a good thing, but launching and breaking habits won't bode well with a black box for sure.


The young lads car for driver ratings was very lenient when he had it a couple of years ago, I once forgot on twisty B road when I had car hardly ever above the limit, I got a silver, young lad said it was a farce I got that 
He was not that slow and was borderline a couple of times but over year all ok.


----------



## Shiny

Derekh929 said:


> The young lads car for driver ratings was very lenient when he had it a couple of years ago, I once forgot on twisty B road when I had car hardly ever above the limit, I got a silver, young lad said it was a farce I got that
> He was not that slow and was borderline a couple of times but over year all ok.


Fair do's. If he was a new driver at 17, a black box is a great idea. But in all fairness, he's been driving for over 3 years, and pretty much been using my car every day for the last year. He did under 17 driving courses at Castle Combe and had rally lessons for his 18th birthday.

The car is only a little 1.5 hybrid, so he can't go too mad; but there's always the worry that kids think they are invincible. He's saved a few grand to buy the car so i don't think he will want to risk loosing it.


----------



## Darlofan

Shiny said:


> The car is only a little 1.5 hybrid, so he can't go too mad; but there's always the worry that kids think they are invincible. He's saved a few grand to buy the car so i don't think he will want to risk loosing it.


My 1st drive was a 1.3 Viva. I still went mad in it:lol:


----------



## Shiny

Darlofan said:


> My 1st drive was a 1.3 Viva. I still went mad in it:lol:


Lol, I was no different. I had a 1980 Honda Accord 1.6 Ex, all of 90 bhp and maxed out at 80mph. Drive it like i stole it.

34 years on, I still have an Accord, although circa 220bhp, and still drive it like i stole it. :lol:


----------



## James_R

Lloyd I insured my 18 year old lad with his first car with Admiral in October when he passed his test.

First car Honda Civic Sport 1.6 (EP2)

I have a multicar policy for my two cars and the wife car.
I called them, set the policy up in his name, and he's the registered owner and keeper.

£780 fully comp with a 500xs

We were stoked with this, as the guy we spoke to (in June) about a price for the insurance with a full licence said it would be £1400, and he ran that through the computer.
This was while we were looking for a car that we knew we could afford, but not so sure about the insurance.

So we bought the car having an idea of what it would be.
Started insurance in his name, provisional, it was about £550.
So to only go up to £780 was a result.

Oh yeah, no black box, apparently car is too old - which my lad was over the moon about


----------



## blademansw

My lad passed yesterday, he turned 18 a couple of weeks ago.

We bought him a dashcam for his birthday, it was hard wired in by Halfrauds.

BMW 116i (2.0 engine).
2009
Black box will be fitted shortly.

Quite surprisingly, the dashcam brought the price down by another £300 to £1100 fully comp with a £250 excess. He was over the moon with that!

This is with insurethebox.


----------



## Shiny

That’s a result James, especially for an EP2. The existing multi-car policy probably helped. 

My Jazz is with Aviva and say they may do discount for my lad as he is named on my policy, but their starting rate was £1.7k!

We’ve managed to whittle the Admiral quote down to just shy of £800 which I’m happy with, no black box, so we will probably go with that. 

Just got another long drive half way across the country to look forward to on Saturday to pick it up :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

There is a forum sponser on here that's in motor insurance, I'm sure he would be able to help you out.. think his name is Lloyd or something like that...maybe send him a PM..

:tumbleweed:



:spam::spam::spam::spam:



Sorry can't help with your specific issue, hope you get it sorted out.

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

The Cueball said:


> There is a forum sponser on here that's in motor insurance, I'm sure he would be able to help you out.. think his name is Lloyd or something like that...maybe send him a PM..


I know him well, he's as dodgy as fu...... :lol:


----------



## 20vKarlos

So...Shiny... what have you done to get the quote to £800 without a black box? 
It can’t be just your area of living and the age, you know something we don’t :lol:

In 6 months time, I’ll be teaching my daughter how to drive and then she’ll have a few lessons to get her test passed.


----------



## Shiny

Bear in mind he's 20 and has been driving for 3 years. Adding me as an addtiional driver brings the rate down by £200 from a bag of sand. He's actually 21 at the end of January, the rate goes down by circa £100, but a short period policy (30 days) is £400+, so he may as well insure it now.

It is cheaper for him to insure it on nil NCB than it was for me to insure my Jazz (same group) in my name, max NCB, with him as an additional driver. I really don't get the logic behind some of the rating on car insurance these days!

The car is a surprisingly low insurance group, its the same group as my 1.4 Jazz, despite being much quicker, far superior handling and immensely better looking! Pretty rate too as there are only about 1300 of his model in the UK. It has taken him a year to find a decent one and it is still a 2hr drive away!


----------



## scottk

Admiral were very good for us this year. For our Audi A6 (myself and wife driving),21 yo daughters skoda citigo and 20 yo sons skoda Fabia 1.0 tsi 115 which we are all insured on it came to just over £1000 including house insurance (taking this gave more discount).
Strangely, the fabia insurance in my wife’s name with full no claims was only £5 less so put it in our sons name so he can build up the no claims.


----------



## Shiny

Ended up going with Admiral in the end, just under £800.

Picked the car up on Saturday, 6 hr round trip. Did all the wheeler dealer stuff on the phone before we viewed it last week, I agreed to sort out the minor cosmetic work for a good discount and the Honda dealer would do any mechanicals. My lad wasn't 100% happy with the clutch when he drove it, they agreed and put a new clutch in. Also a new battery (the normal battery) as this would need replacing soon. Can't fault the garage, Norton Way Honda in Letchworth, sent a personal video of the car to my lad, have been very helpful throughout and he even gets a 12 month Honda warranty rather than 3 months.

I'll be giving it a proper detail with him come the spring but here it is as it stands.

2010 Honda CR-Z GT. Its a 1.5 IMA Hybrid, in the sought after GT spec, with the factory upgrade wheels, carbon trims and boot spoiler, in white, which ticked all the boxes he wanted ticking. No sat nav, but he doesn't listen to the radio and would use google maps on his phone anyway.

Nippy little thing, handles like a go kart, and another Honda in the family!


----------



## cole_scirocco

1st Central did a blinder for me on my first car, going back 10 years ago now but their prices are still very fair. Worth a shout.

Only thing I'd say as well is if you do them on comparison sites then find the cheapest - go direct with that cheaper quote it should be cheaper direct.

Good luck.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Nice looking car.

I have seen a few times in car sat nav looks nice with the integration but usually comes with a hefty price for updates.


----------



## Shiny

Yeah, he really wasn't bothered with the sat nav. We saw one a couple of months back but it was a high miler and an absolute dog. This one is 80k odd with a dealer stamp in the service box religously every year.

It's got far more stuff in it than my Jazz which is the top of the range Ex model. There's little green trees on the dash and when you drive a bit mad you destroy the trees :lol:. In "sport" mode the trees go and the whole dash lights up red, like on the new CTRs. :driver:


----------



## James_R

That looks great Lloyd!!

I had one of those - a 2010 model same colour etc.
Electra alloys are awesome too - a huge improvement over the little 16" ones.

Great cars - not the fastest thing, and probably should be faster.
But it was alright for me a nice turn of pace and economical.

I averaged 52mpg over the 26000 miles I did in it.

My lad would like one of these next.


----------



## Andyblue

Oh very nice, a friend of ours had one and loved it. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Cheers James & Andy.

This one is a 2010 too. Aye, it's not the fastest/quickest of cars, but for relatively low insurance group 1.5, it is really nippy, especially in Sport mode. Quite long gears too, and 6 gears will help with long journeys (not that he'd do many). One thing my ATR should have had was 6th gear. It handles superbly well though, i know a few people that have said it is much more fun to drive than the FN2 CTR, despite the big difference in straight line power.


----------



## James_R

I found the Electras, and going up to 17" wheels was a nice improvement in handling.
Gave it a more planted and sporty feel too.

I bought the alloys and tyre package from Honda after I'd had the car a year ish.
Yokohama S.Drive were the factory tyres.

Your lad will look cool driving around in it.


----------

